# Tri power intake manifold gasket



## fopelaez (10 mo ago)

Hi, I'm new to these engines, I´m fitting a tri power set-up to a 400 engine but apparently intake manifold gaskets are different from the ones in the "complete" kit offered by felpro, If I use the ones in the kit there is a space of a port in the head that will not be covered. See pictures. What am I missing? anyone have the correct gasket part number so I can order, I'm south of the border so parts for these engines are not off the shelf here  
Any help would be appreciated.
Regards
Fernando


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

what are your head casting numbers ??

looks like a 66 tripower too??


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi fopelaez,

Once you’ve identified your heads this site may help with the correct gasket.


Pontiac V8 Cylinder Heads


----------



## fopelaez (10 mo ago)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> what are your head casting numbers ??
> 
> looks like a 66 tripower too??


Only cast numbers I can see are K143 and K153 and 4X (on both heads)


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi,

It appears that you have 1973 400 heads and need to use the 65-71 manifold gaskets with a piece of stainless steel cut as a block-off plate.














See link I attached in previous post above.


----------



## fopelaez (10 mo ago)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi fopelaez,
> 
> Once you’ve identified your heads this site may help with the correct gasket.
> 
> ...


According to the link you posted, what I have is:

4 / 4H​4X​98.94 cc's​1.96/1.66 valve​4.86"​350/400​

This head,

Now, what's the name of this head so I can select the correct gasket?
It's now obvious that this is not the original engine to the car

thanks


----------



## fopelaez (10 mo ago)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi,
> 
> It appears that you have 1973 400 heads and need to use the 65-71 manifold gaskets with a piece of stainless steel cut as a block-off plate.
> View attachment 151653
> ...


I saw these under that criteria but they look pretty much to what I have now, don't see the stainless insert in there.

Fel-Pro MS 9980 Intake Manifold Gasket Set For Select 65-71 Pontiac Stutz Models | eBay

If somebody can chip in with the gasket number it'd be great, as I said, I'm in Mexico and it's a one week wait time just to find that I ordered the wrong ones 😭 it can easily be a 3 week wait.


----------



## fopelaez (10 mo ago)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> what are your head casting numbers ??
> 
> looks like a 66 tripower too??


the tri-power was sold to my friend as a 66, we thought car had original engine but when we inspected it has a more modern one 400 instead of the original 421. Will the 66 tripower fit the 400 4X heads with the correct gasket? 
thanks


----------



## fopelaez (10 mo ago)

will these fit?

Engine Intake Manifold Gasket Set Gasket | eBay 

thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Fel-Pro 1233 Fel-Pro Performance Intake Manifold Gasket Sets | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Fel-Pro Performance Intake Manifold Gasket Sets with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Intake Manifold Gaskets at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com





guys is this the one ??


----------

